# What happened to HAS - need new source! panicking



## Junkboxer (Feb 4, 2020)

Ive been using HAS for a long time. FAST T/A and great prices. I just emailed with them; little to no stock and i learned they arent a sponsor here.

I need Test E or C (of course my tren e and mast e too) asap as I'm a TRT patient. Im seeing a lot about Monster Labs. Any good? Fast? PLEASE PM ME, in a bind.

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 4, 2020)

Junkboxer said:


> Ive been using HAS for a long time. FAST T/A and great prices. I just emailed with them; little to no stock and i learned they arent a sponsor here.
> 
> I need Test E or C (of course my tren e and mast e too) asap as I'm a TRT patient. Im seeing a lot about Monster Labs. Any good? Fast? PLEASE PM ME, in a bind.
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hi bro, I returned your PM.  I would love to help you out.


----------



## Aimco (Feb 4, 2020)

I just got a list from them and I am now seeing this. 

I used them for the past 2 years and then they just disappeared from here and AS.


----------



## Junkboxer (Feb 4, 2020)

Aimco said:


> I just got a list from them and I am now seeing this.
> 
> I used them for the past 2 years and then they just disappeared from here and AS.


So did I. They have almost nothing in stock; just their blends. Somethings up... Not our business to know but where there is smoke there is fire.

I reached out to TripleOverTime and hes being really helpful moving me over to Monster Labs. Their prices are great. Ill be sure to share my experience once T/A is complete.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 4, 2020)

Junkboxer said:


> So did I. They have almost nothing in stock; just their blends. Somethings up... Not our business to know but where there is smoke there is fire.
> 
> I reached out to TripleOverTime and hes being really helpful moving me over to Monster Labs. Their prices are great. Ill be sure to share my experience once T/A is complete.


Yes, please do keep us updated on how everything goes buddy. Was a pleasure working with you.

Anyone else out their needing help, id be happy to discuss options and ideas with you all.


----------



## ordawg1 (Feb 6, 2020)

Cant go wrong with 3OT - stick with sponsors that are onboard and play it safe -OD


----------



## Junkboxer (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm hesitant to say but I'm a bit worried about Monster Labs. They were very responsive till they collected funds. Without getting too specific, I sent funds last week... they assisted me all day, including a member here. Once I sent my donation, it's been silent. 

Could be first order nerves, hoping it works out.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 10, 2020)

Junkboxer said:


> I'm hesitant to say but I'm a bit worried about Monster Labs. They were very responsive till they collected funds. Without getting too specific, I sent funds last week... they assisted me all day, including a member here. Once I sent my donation, it's been silent.
> 
> Could be first order nerves, hoping it works out.


Worry not bud, I got your back.  Monster has never and will never scam a single person.  I returned your PM.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 10, 2020)

H-as is getting out the business before the China Ban hits hard. At least he?s honorable enough to not steal everyone?s money and run. Props to H-As 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROID (Feb 11, 2020)

China ban ?


----------



## Junkboxer (Feb 11, 2020)

TripleOvertime said:


> Worry not bud, I got your back.  Monster has never and will never scam a single person.  I returned your PM.


Received. Thank you. Hoping it can ship out this week, I got 1 shot of test left


----------



## Junkboxer (Feb 11, 2020)

OTG85 said:


> H-as is getting out the business before the China Ban hits hard. At least he?s honorable enough to not steal everyone?s money and run. Props to H-As
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you expand on this? I blast often, but more importantly I'm a TRT patient that sources through the sponsors on this forum (currently with Monster Labs and awaiting 1st order with delays, formerly his H-AS). At the very least I need my test... What can you tell us about any new law, bans, etc or is this some excuse vendors will now use to selectively scam members? This isn't my first rodeo.


----------



## Junkboxer (Feb 11, 2020)

Im browsing through the searches now about the issues in China. Looks like they passed a law banning legal gear... something like that. It sounds like a small hurdle as the supply and demand for these substances is huge. UG suppliers wont pop up in China or elsewhere? Homebrewers over here gotta adapt.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 11, 2020)

The new law os very much effecting stuff.  It is not just an excuse being used by labs.  And with the corona virus on top of that, the shipping from china has been sacrificed.  You can find info on the new law on other forums or by a simple google search.

Junkboxer will be recieving his gear asap.  Shipping this week for sure.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 11, 2020)

Junkboxer said:


> Im browsing through the searches now about the issues in China. Looks like they passed a law banning legal gear... something like that. It sounds like a small hurdle as the supply and demand for these substances is huge. UG suppliers wont pop up in China or elsewhere? Homebrewers over here gotta adapt.


Yes, just a small hurdle.  We are adapting as we speak.


----------



## Junkboxer (Feb 16, 2020)

Still curious about my order with Monster Labs. I was told it would ship this week and now it's Sunday; I never got an update from them yet I got 2 emails about their weekend sales. 

As of today, I will be injecting my last shot of test. Not really sure what to do; I've never had an issue with any sponsors here.

I really hope to be posting good news soon about them shipping the pack.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 16, 2020)

Junkboxer said:


> Still curious about my order with Monster Labs. I was told it would ship this week and now it's Sunday; I never got an update from them yet I got 2 emails about their weekend sales.
> 
> As of today, I will be injecting my last shot of test. Not really sure what to do; I've never had an issue with any sponsors here.
> 
> I really hope to be posting good news soon about them shipping the pack.


Getting this sorted bro.


----------



## Junkboxer (Feb 24, 2020)

Just an FYI this order was fulfilled. Small delay but it was addressed and handled perfectly by TripleOverTime and MLs customer service guys. They advised me once it shipped and it came earlier than expected. Packing was professional and secure. Looking forward to pinning!

Thanks again TOT. I'll be placing another order soon!


----------



## KLB215 (Feb 26, 2020)

Even on the usps it?s says it cannot Guarantee shipping from there in the room in the right amount of time anymore because of the coronavirus and the laws that have been placed so UPS says they can?t be responsible for shipments on time at all anymore from China ????????


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 26, 2020)

KLB215 said:


> Even on the usps it?s says it cannot Guarantee shipping from there in the room in the right amount of time anymore because of the coronavirus and the laws that have been placed so UPS says they can?t be responsible for shipments on time at all anymore from China ????????


The whole thing is a mess bro.  Best bet is to not order from China at all right now.


----------



## KLB215 (Feb 27, 2020)

Same


----------



## KLB215 (Feb 27, 2020)

Domestic only


----------



## KLB215 (Feb 27, 2020)

Get intouch Asap


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 27, 2020)

KLB215 said:


> Get intouch Asap


Me?  Shoot me a pm bro if I can help with anything.


----------

